# Nachrichten über den Nachrichtendienst verschicken :)



## aimlezz (21. August 2003)

tag!
also hier ein kleines raffiniertes Tut um Nachrichten über den Nachrichtendienst zu verschicken!

1. Ihr öffnet die Eingabeaufforderung ( Start -> Ausführen -> und tippt cmd ein)

und 2. net send ipadresse ( also 81.111.***.*** usw.) text ( z.B bitte anrufen! aimlezz )

Hier ein kleines Beispiel:


```
C:\net send localhost test
```

Dann müsste ein kleines Fenster erscheinen mit der Nachricht!

Joa und das wars...

Nur verwenden um dringende Nachrichten zu hinterlassen wenn mal ICQ nicht geht oder ihr keine Lust habt ins IRC zu gehen!

mfg,
aimlezz


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. August 2003)

Das ist erstens nichts neues und  zweitens nur für's LAN sinnvoll. Und selbst da gibt's besseres. Nichts für ungut!


----------



## aimlezz (21. August 2003)

ja schon aber ich sah mich gezwungen mal ein thema zu posten ^^


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. August 2003)

a) wissen schon zu viele Deppen wie das geht 
b) Nachrichtendienst gehört auf Normal-PCs sowieso deaktiviert ...
c) kann ich keine Leute mehr ertragen, die mir die Ohren vollheulen, das sie ständig Werbung über "komische Popupfenster" bekommen. "Aber der Virenscanner findet nichts" - klar, sonst würden alle AVS alle M$-Dateien bemeckern


----------



## Georg Melher (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> b) Nachrichtendienst gehört auf Normal-PCs sowieso deaktiviert ...



 
Ich wollt's gerade sagen...wer hat denn den Nachrichtendienst heutzutage noch aktiviert, nachdem so viel Schindluder damit betrieben wurde ?


----------



## dfd1 (25. August 2003)

Na, ich hab ihn zu hause wegen unserem Netzwerk noch aktiviert. Und via I-Net kommt dank Router eh keine solche nerfige Message rein


----------

